# Possible Reiner?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Need a full body side shot properly set up... the rest do not give enough information.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Elana said:


> Need a full body side shot properly set up... the rest do not give enough information.


 This is the best side image I have without a saddle. Would one with a saddle help at all if this doesnt


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The back looks a little bit weak back by the croup. Otherwise I like his overall build and I REALLY like his big feet!! Somebody IMHO out of their minds decided to take that out of QH's and Western QH-crosses and it's nice to see feet that look like they can support the horse.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Corporal said:


> The back looks a little bit weak back by the croup. Otherwise I like his overall build and I REALLY like his big feet!! Somebody IMHO out of their minds decided to take that out of QH's and Western QH-crosses and it's nice to see feet that look like they can support the horse.


Thank you! Would the weak back effect his ability to be a reiner?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I am certainly not a condo guru, but, have been around my share of reining trainers…and have heard some of what they look for. One looks for a, inverted trapezoid shape, meaning the feet are up under the horse. another looks for slight cow hocks, which it looks like your guy has. That said, I do not know where you are, but can say from experience that there are few really low level reining shows around where I am on the east coast US. I have a grade horse that I put 8 months of reining training on. He can go do greens and look respectable, but will never win. He is not build unlike your guy. I too, just did it to have fun. If you have the $$ that is great. Don;t get me wrong, I love my horse for many reasons, but, if I really wanted to do more than say one show a year-I am wishing I had something else. Fortunately I like to do other things too.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Well, I am certainly not a condo guru, but, have been around my share of reining trainers…and have heard some of what they look for. One looks for a, inverted trapezoid shape, meaning the feet are up under the horse. another looks for slight cow hocks, which it looks like your guy has. That said, I do not know where you are, but can say from experience that there are few really low level reining shows around where I am on the east coast US. I have a grade horse that I put 8 months of reining training on. He can go do greens and look respectable, but will never win. He is not build unlike your guy. I too, just did it to have fun. If you have the $$ that is great. Don;t get me wrong, I love my horse for many reasons, but, if I really wanted to do more than say one show a year-I am wishing I had something else. Fortunately I like to do other things too.


Thank you very much for replying! First off your horse is very pretty! I relalize now that finding a non-competive reining show is highly unlikely. What I should have said was I don't care much about winning. More so for the fun of it, like you said. He is such a smart boy and I wanted to give him a job, something we can work on. I'd be beyond happy if he had any characteristics of a reiner no matter how small!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, thanks-You can always try it…my guy actually likes it, and because he is lazy, his favorite arts are the slow circles and the stop. He is awesome at those! ;-)Just have fun!


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Well, thanks-You can always try it…my guy actually likes it, and because he is lazy, his favorite arts are the slow circles and the stop. He is awesome at those! ;-)Just have fun!


Ill definetly try and see how we do. If he doesn't seem to enjoy it then it wouldn't be fun for us to continue. I think he'll do good though, he has a good amount of energy too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing. Your horse is beautiful, OP! And I really like franknbeans' too. <3


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like that Appy X. he's solid looking and though long of back (many appy's are) he is nicely balanced otherwise. I think he'd make a nice trail horse, or a nice HUS show horse (low level). But honestly, since I don't compete, I really don't know what is the "look" that folks want from a horse for each discipline. I just see a nice , solid, well boned horse who could do just about anything.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I will tell you I was told by one trainer that my guy would never be really good at spins because his chest is too wide. This always puzzled me, since his chest is NOTHING compared to some of the full QH's out there. Never really understood that one.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

He looks like he might toe out in front and he looks a tad cow hocked. He is sickle hocked which will prevent him from getting his hind end under him so sliding stops will be difficult for him. I say if you wanna do reining, do it! If he is athletic and is soft and supple you should have fun.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Zexious said:


> Subbing. Your horse is beautiful, OP! And I really like franknbeans' too. <3


Thank you very much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

